# WG111v3 won't work, no packets received



## ZeNoob (Aug 17, 2008)

hello, here is my problem
i bought the WG111v3 Netgear Wireless Adapter and i'm trying to get internet on my second PC (the first one is connected through the livebox by cables)
i did all the installation and the connection was made (Excellent strenght, speed 54) but then I still can not connect to the internet, in the properties 
it tells me that packets are sent but none are received...

can anynoe help me please, i'm out of idea :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm guessing it's not really connected.

Please post the following information here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ZeNoob (Aug 17, 2008)

here is what i get...

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\an tu an>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TONIOS
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WG111v3 54Mbps Wireless USB
2.0 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-2F-C6-69-AE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10

C:\Documents and Settings\an tu an>


----------



## ZeNoob (Aug 17, 2008)

john could you help me solve my problem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, you have DHCP disabled.

Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Connection icon of the connection you wish to modify to open the Local Area Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------



## ZeNoob (Aug 17, 2008)

problem solved, thanks john :wink:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What was the solution?


----------



## CitizenT (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi, I have the same problem. However, my connection settings were 'DHCP' enabled. So what is the problem with my machine?

Thanks,
Torsten


----------

